# Fellow Tahoe Riders



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey im just wondering where everybody is getting their season passes for next season considering they are on sale now. The last few years ive been going to northstar but am kinda getting tired of the crowds and the flatness of the terrain, im not a big fan of heavenly so im not really leaning towards the northstar heavenly pass. But was looking if anybody had any input on alpine meadows or squaw, ive never been to either and you can by an alpine/homewood pass which seems like a possible way to go, thanks.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

kctahoe said:


> Hey im just wondering where everybody is getting their season passes for next season considering they are on sale now. The last few years ive been going to northstar but am kinda getting tired of the crowds and the flatness of the terrain, im not a big fan of heavenly so im not really leaning towards the northstar heavenly pass. But was looking if anybody had any input on alpine meadows or squaw, ive never been to either and you can by an alpine/homewood pass which seems like a possible way to go, thanks.


Either one will be fine. It depends on what you like. Squaw has more crowds and tracks out very quickly but it has longer season and night skiing.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

I dont realy care about night sking theres boreal for that, just looking for a place with less crowds than northstar and better overall terrain, i love riding in the tress though and of course pow.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

kctahoe said:


> I dont realy care about night sking theres boreal for that, just looking for a place with less crowds than northstar and better overall terrain, i love riding in the tress though and of course pow.


There are not many trees at Squaw. If you like steep tree run, it has one chair that serves it. Northstar is pretty easy relative speaking. If you like terrain variation, Squaw is good. You can lap 2000 ft steep vertical without any flat in under 20 minutes. It does get a lot of crowds on powder day. You can also park right by the lift.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

How do the crowds compare to northstar? Seems like even midweek Northstar has pretty big crowds.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

kctahoe said:


> How do the crowds compare to northstar? Seems like even midweek Northstar has pretty big crowds.


Crowds is not a problem if it is not powder day. Half the mountain will be closed during storm and you will see more crowds on the lift line.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

What are your thoughts on alpine, as far as crowds and terrain, I've heard alpine is like a mini version of squaw?


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

kctahoe said:


> What are your thoughts on alpine, as far as crowds and terrain, I've heard alpine is like a mini version of squaw?


My memory of Alpine is vague so I can't comment on terrain. Squaw gets tracked out very very very quick. That is not the case at Alpine. If you like sustained steep and want to ride the most vertical in one day, you will like Squaw. The only resort that is similar to Squaw will be Kirkwood.

Squaw's park is not as good as Northstar if that matters to you. Squaw has built a giant superpipe recently but it is only available to Red Bull team until later this month


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

I rode Homewood last week, after not being there in a few seasons, and had forgotten how much fun it is to ride the whole mountain there, and that you can get Homewood and Alpine on one pass would be a plus. I would definitely put Homewood's fun factor above Northstar, unless you like to ride a lot in the park. The parks at Homewood are not that exciting though, not that much variety. You might want to consider Sugar Bowl; their Switching Yard park seems comparable to Northstar's, and it's less crowded on a weekend than the other big resorts.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ah Homewood. It is a rad little hill and it's where I first strapped a board to my feet. Great scene. Alpine definitely has more rowdy terrain and they also have an open boundary policy. Meaning that if you have backcountry savvy, you can use the lifts to access the terrain that is not part of the resort. I've seen some just sick picks from those areas, and that would not be a bad thing to have at your fingertips.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Loved Homewood..and all the others too..to me thou theer's no place like Kirkwood...just more hard-core..and cheap. S Pass is 299...can't beat that for the deepest pow ever. Drive is shorter from the Bay Area too..and I do mostly day trips.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

I've always wanted to go to Kirkwood, but I'm from the Sacramento area and the north shore is closer although not by much, does homewood have a lot of steep runs and trees for pow days?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Squaw takes the title as the most hardcore resort in Tahoe. Kirkwood would be next in line, and like you Pawlo my choice. Less crowds, they also have backcountry access gates. The biggest problem with Kirkwood is that it's by it's lonesome. Lodging is either at the ski area or 20-30 minutes up the road in South Lake. Great hill though and it's in a great setting.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Lodging is either at the ski area or 20-30 minutes up the road in South Lake. Great hill though and it's in a great setting.


I want whatever it is that you are driving, Kill! 20-30? I couldn't pull that off on a bluebird day! That being said, that drive is the most beautiful 20-30 (x2) drives I've even had the opportunity to enjoy!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Squaw takes the title as the most hardcore resort in Tahoe. Kirkwood would be next in line, and like you Pawlo my choice. Less crowds, they also have backcountry access gates. The biggest problem with Kirkwood is that it's by it's lonesome. Lodging is either at the ski area or 20-30 minutes up the road in South Lake. Great hill though and it's in a great setting.


Actually that's not the case anymore...you can stay at the "Rockstar lodge" a sort of hostel with rooms from $35 to $60...they just opened, across the street from chair 7. My wife and kids spent 2 nights there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nah, I was saying you can stay at Kirkwood. Cool about the new places to stay. Even you have to admit though that Kirkwood after operating hours is pretty beat. Unless things have changed. It's been a long time since I've been able to ride Tahoe. Kirkwood is definitely a top tier place to ride. No doubt at all.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Sure, there's not much to do after riding....but you can't beat their season pass.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

How's the drive up to Kirkwood? Does it get bad during storms?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

kctahoe said:


> How's the drive up to Kirkwood? Does it get bad during storms?


You bet it does. You need AWD when it storms. Depends from where thou..Bay Area?


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

No im from the sacramento area, but i drive a subaru wrx, so ive never had a problem getting to and from resorts, just takes a little longer.


----------



## Broke_folk (Jan 8, 2011)

Kirkwood was/is my favorite mountain this season. Been to North*, SugarBowl, Boring Hill (boreal)- great park btw..
Hwy 88 drive is soo scenic and hardly any traffic headed home. Not like Hwy 50 or i-80 where it can be a parking lot headed home.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

kctahoe said:


> How's the drive up to Kirkwood? Does it get bad during storms?


88 does close when there are too much snow. I80 will close but it always open much sooner. It is rare for I80 to close for more than 24 hours but you can't say that for 88. When the road is open, I prefer 88. There are far less cars and congestion compare to I80. I have driven on both no less than 30 times each for the past few years.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

As it's been said here, I80 has the priority when it's snowing like hell. So it's generally one of the last to close and the first to open. 50 would be next in line then 88. Pretty typical of any state. Get your main arteries open first.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

kctahoe said:


> No im from the sacramento area, but i drive a subaru wrx, so ive never had a problem getting to and from resorts, just takes a little longer.


Same here...06 WRX SW..love that car. Best time is around 2:30 driving back. 3:00 going up.


----------



## Snowman26 (Mar 17, 2010)

i had a season pass to alpine meadows this year. pretty sad that i only got to go there once tho .... i spent most of my time at homewood because my cheap ass friends didnt want to pay for alpines lift ticket. the good thing is that the alpine pass is good at homewood and this other place in montana (?????). there was one time that we went to alpine during a huge storm and they were mostly closed but when that happens, homewood will always be open. they got some nice runs and since there arent usually a lot of people the powder can stay unridden for days (unless its a holiday). next season ill talk my friends into investing in a season pass to alpine or kirkwood.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

I think I will end up getting a season pass to Alpine/Homewood. Alpine is just my favorite. It's the easiest to get to, the parking isn't stupid crazy when you get there reasonably early (you can go from parking lot to board on snow in just a few minutes). Also, the snow seems to stay softer there longer than other resorts.

I loved Kirkwood when I was there, but the drive was godawful wretched. When they had chain control on, they had 1 guy on 88 stop every single car and inspect everyone's chains, and it caused this 40 minute backup. I will definately go back, but I want a season pass to a place where I can get to easily and often.

Has anyone been up there lately? I'm going to be at Sugarbowl tomorrow and the forecast says 30% chance of rain


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

cocolulu said:


> I think I will end up getting a season pass to Alpine/Homewood. Alpine is just my favorite. It's the easiest to get to, the parking isn't stupid crazy when you get there reasonably early (you can go from parking lot to board on snow in just a few minutes). Also, the snow seems to stay softer there longer than other resorts.
> 
> I loved Kirkwood when I was there, but the drive was godawful wretched. When they had chain control on, they had 1 guy on 88 stop every single car and inspect everyone's chains, and it caused this 40 minute backup. I will definately go back, but I want a season pass to a place where I can get to easily and often.
> 
> Has anyone been up there lately? I'm going to be at Sugarbowl tomorrow and the forecast says 30% chance of rain


Yes..about 20 times this season (16 of them POW days) and 40 last season (my record)
There's no chain control at 7 in the morning.. But yes, 88 can be a tough drive in a storm.

lol...ok that sounded kinda snobbish..


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

There is something about Kirkwood. I was only there for a few times this year. I think it was Presidential weekend. It was crazy crowded at Chair 6 but I was there when the rope dropped at Eagle Bowl. The next day, I got fresh again on the back side. The end of last month. I was there again when Eagle Bowl opened. Later that day, Lookout vista was open when no one was there, fresh again. I was there during the generator fire. Hanging on top on chair 10, My foot hurts so bad that I almost get rid my snowboard


----------

